# rainbird consumer vs pro



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I am sure this goes for all sprinklers, but whats the biggest difference between the consumer big box version of heads and the more pro-sumer/pro ones you get at an irrigation store?

I ask because I had to replace 2 heads in my system. I have rainbird maxipaws. The ones at home depot are the AG5 and the ones at the irrigation stores are the 2045. Looking at rainbirds comparison chart, I saw no difference, other than maybe the inclusion of a low angle nozzle. Is this truly the only real difference or is there more in the guts that is different and making a difference as to why I should be buy the pro version vs what is at home depot. Cost wise they are very similar, so what gives?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> I am sure this goes for all sprinklers, but whats the biggest difference between the consumer big box version of heads and the more pro-sumer/pro ones you get at an irrigation store?
> 
> I ask because I had to replace 2 heads in my system. I have rainbird maxipaws. The ones at home depot are the AG5 and the ones at the irrigation stores are the 2045. Looking at rainbirds comparison chart, I saw no difference, other than maybe the inclusion of a low angle nozzle. Is this truly the only real difference or is there more in the guts that is different and making a difference as to why I should be buy the pro version vs what is at home depot. Cost wise they are very similar, so what gives?


The stores are constantly behind on the most recent models and versions of rain bird sprinklers and all other brands. I have learned to only buy from a big box store if I'm needing a quick fix right away.

When you order online or go to a professional sprinkler store you have the best models and you get to put the most thought into the heads, ie, what is the water flow gpm etc. Honestly that's why I like to order online from sprinkler warehouse. I get exactly what I want and I plan it out.

Also the only "pro" rainbird sprinklers I can think of are the professional rotor sprays (I think model 5000 and up). Nothing wrong with these and I have found them to be helpful, but they are not necessary to have a good system.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure this goes for all sprinklers, but whats the biggest difference between the consumer big box version of heads and the more pro-sumer/pro ones you get at an irrigation store?
> ...


Awesome, thanks. Thats what I was hoping. So essentially the difference between the 2045 and AG-5 is the exclusion of the low angle nozzles. Not a game breaker for me.


----------

